# Large Sawfish



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

Longest sawfish ever washes ashore in Florida Keys


The sawfish measured up to 16 feet and weighs 800 to 1,000 pounds.




thehill.com


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

My one and only sighting was between Tavernier and Islamorada. This one was almost the length of my little Whaler. (somewhere between 11-12') 

It was the 4th trip on that little boat and became it's name


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

Shoeman said:


> My one and only sighting was between Tavernier and Islamorada. This one was almost the length of my little Whaler. (somewhere between 11-12')
> 
> It was the 4th trip on that little boat and became it's name
> 
> View attachment 762629


I see the decal.


----------



## reddog1 (Jan 24, 2009)

Shoeman said:


> My one and only sighting was between Tavernier and Islamorada. This one was almost the length of my little Whaler. (somewhere between 11-12')
> 
> It was the 4th trip on that little boat and became it's name
> 
> View attachment 762629


I love that little Whaler. I've been trying to find a 9'9" but haven't had much luck.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

They’re all hard to find. When I was shopping I found 2. One around Milwaukee and another in Maryland. Then I caught up with this one while on vacation 1500 miles away.

I’m always looking, I’ll keep an eye out for ya


----------

